# Odd yellow color appears with Zinsser bullseyes 1-2-3



## AAANDRRREW (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello,
I've been painting some golden oak colored oak trim in my home. I started with Zinsser's coverstain primer, but after hearing complaints from the family about the smell and the thinner used to clean my brushes, I tried Zinsser's bullseye 1-2-3. I have used the bullseye in the past for other projects, but I have noticed on two occasions now I get an odd yellow color here and there when doing the windowsills area of the trim. It doesn't seem to do it on any other portion of the trim or doors, just the window sills. I have attached a photo of what I'm talking about. Its not a big deal because the paint I'm using does cover it (unless you use a very bright LED light to inspect it), but its a little worrisome because I fear it may show through.

As a side note, my prep is as follows - sanded trim w/ a detail sander, 220 grit. Then used 220 sanding sponge for contoured areas. Blew dust off, followed by wipe down with damp rag. The primer is not tinted, just plain old white off the shelf. You can kind of see the yellow hue along the what is the top edge of the trim in this photo. Camera didn't do it enough justice though.


----------



## JR545 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've had this happen as well.
I suspect heavier tannin areas in the wood. If I see a bleed through spot after the first coat I let it dry for several hours and re-coat. This solves the problem for me.


----------



## AAANDRRREW (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. I suspected this as well, and it seemed to only happen when using the water based primer, not the oil based.

At first I thought it was a section that had some primer on it in an area and dried as I worked on another section, making my way down the piece, but this time I was very careful about that and it still did it.


----------

